# Aurora



## leafminer

Bought some Aurora (Afghan, supposed to be pure indica) from cheapseeds.com
Really, I had a bad experience with the seeds. First lot were hard to germinate, only 50%, and the ones that did, the seedlings died off. Second lot of seeds were better but I think they were old stock.

Regarding the strain, it's OK. Definitely a pure indica. Small, slow growing, low yield (of course I am used to growing 4m high sativas so . . . )

The bud is very sticky and gets all over my fingers when rolling up. 
Taste is exactly like the black Pakistani hash I recall from the good ole days. 
I was disappointed by the strength of the newly cured bud, but it kept getting stronger as it matured until after about 6 weeks it gave a total couch-lock stone. Brill for listening to music, especially trance or Floyd. 
It doesn't cause the intense paranoia that my oaxaca sativa does - the oaxaca sativa is psychedelic in nature, great for wild flights of imagination and creative ideas. Mixing the two in one J gives a terrific combination.


----------



## leafminer

The Aurora has been in reveg for 4 weeks and just showed new veg. The old compact mixed bud and leaf was pretty much curled up so I took a sample and dried it at 60C for several minutes. It became a crumble with quite a hashy smell.
This strain is 'safe when taken as directed'. It is totally the same effect, aura, and so on as Nepalese temple balls. It has been difficult to make this report because it took a month to get here from the couch. 300 was on the telly.:holysheep: 

Grow: Difficult. Outdoor not recommended. Difficult to germinate, slow grower, dwarf, tight, compact leaves, all parts of plant sticky. Low yield. Stunning effect... virtually psychedelic.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

I just germinated 5 aurora seeds. I'll post more here as the process moves along.


----------



## leafminer

It'll be interesting to see how you rate it. This one is disappointingly weak when fresh, but dangerous when it's aged a bit. One J was way too much.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

how did you cure it?


----------



## leafminer

The original bud? Like I always do: I just clip the bud off and pack it loosely in plain brown manila envelopes, then I put them in a cupboard for a few weeks.
The last sample, though, was the old (last season) mixed leaf and bud straight off the plant, just dried out lightly for 5-10 minutes at about 60-70C in a toaster oven! And it was lethal . . . I smoked one small J and went to sit down on the couch, turned on the satellite telly and it came on to a channel with '300' (that ridicuous violent movie) playing. Unfortunately the Aurora was so farking strong I found myself unable to move and sat there for about 90 minutes before I managed to get to the remote. Meanwhile my head was being destroyed watching all these Spartans whacking the Persians to pieces. About two tokes of this stuff is plenty. One J will leave you nonfunctional for hours. 
Sadly I only have my two females left - in reveg - so I cannot propagate this strain except with clones. But I will try crossing it again with my extremely potent sativa, a Mexican Oaxaca that I previously selected from the best of many different bags. Last time I crossed it but the Oaxaca was a hermie plant and all the seed turned out to be sterile. I hope to have better luck because a 50-50 between this Aurora and the Oaxaca has the potential to be just amazing.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Do you grow organic? What sort of lighting do you use?


----------



## leafminer

The Aurora was grown outdoor. I don't recommend the strain for outdoor, I did that simply because my grow room wasn't ready in time. I germinated 7 seeds out of 10 but lost 4 to soil pests - dark caterpillar-type things that ate the stem at soil level. All plants were female.
I left some bud on the three survivors, to reveg, but one of them died off. The other two have been in the grow room under a 150W HPS for 4 weeks and are now showing new veg growth. I hope to clone them and I'll go hydro. Medium is coco.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Sounds good. I just germed 10 beans yesterday and all ten were showing tap roots this morning.I will throw them in rockwool for a few days and then into my veg units for about two weeks.


----------



## andy52

sounds good to me.i personally like the sativa up high.i also at times like the knock your socks off buzz,especially when i want to kick back and relax,watch a good movie,munch out and pass out.sleep like a child.dang we are some lucky people.we have the ability to control our moods by the product we grow.ain't it nice.i wish i had of started this years ago.so rewarding.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Ok.
So I popped 5 aurora seeds and they are just starting to flower as of today. I have found that they are incredibly resilient and take to organic growing very well. This would put them at one month and 10 days of veg. I have them under a 400 watt MH and am weighing the benefits of dropping 100 dollars on a conversion bulb.  Here are some pics:


----------



## BuddyLuv

They sure do take there time huh? I have had mine for two weeks now. Normally my plants are 10 inches by now but these things are like 3. They look real healthy and all but just seem slower then other strains I have grown.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

U should expect a growth spurt. I fed them a little later than usual and they EXPLODED. I just killed off the one male out of 5 and they are now about 18 inches and climbing. They were promised to be short but I'm seeing some height in them that isn't symptomatic of stretching and the particular seeds I have seem to have some very dominant sativa genes. The leaves seem really broad at first and then get long and skinny like the sativa i grew before these. They also stink! 2 days under 12/12 and they already reek.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I feed my plants 300 PPM the second a tap root pops through a 1" rockwool cube. I am not a firm believer that they do not need food for 3 weeks. For me they get it at 3-4 days. All ten of mine are very uniform with very broad indica leaves thus far. I started them two weeks earlier then some purple becuase I knew the purple were going to be taller in the end. I am going to see if I can keep the canopy somewhat level. I am hoping the best from these beans. Out of all the genetics I have bought Nirvana seems to have the best germination ratio, and I have grown Dutch Passion, Sensi, and Mr. Nice.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Yeah I agree. 4 out of 5 were female.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

After reconsidering the genetics, I can't explain the few VERY sativa looking fan leaves, as the genetics are pure indica. Weird.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Those bastards....

3 of the 4 remaining plants went Male on me so I a left with a very healthy single plant. On the bright side I can give some insight into cloning the Aurora Indica now, 'cause I'm gonna. Right now I'm LSTing it and when I get some longer shoots I'm gonna snip em. Will update.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I am still waiting to see sex. I have one that has four branches that are 2" taller then the main shoot. Kinda weird but it is a beautiful little bush.


----------



## andy52

i am like you buddyluv,as soon as i see a single root,i put them into dwc at 200-300 ppm's  hasn't caused any probs yet.except for the mazr x afghani i am now growing.i burned the hell out of all of them at 200 ppm's


----------



## BuddyLuv

WW is the same way Andy. These aurora indica plants love nutes though. They are at 1000 ppm already.


----------



## leafminer

Oh yeah they look really fine. Mine are about 3 weeks into flower at the moment. I agree about the nute tolerance - I have been slowly upping mine, (MG 15-30-15) and haven't found the limit yet. Easy does it ... really looking forward to seeing if you guys agree with me on the potency of this strain.
Buddylov, your type there seems typical - I also found them very slow growing from seed. But the clones don't have that problem; I have 4 or 5 clones and they took off really fast after rooting. So I have 7 Auroras in the grow room right now, including the big revegged moms, all in flower, and the one 50-50 hybrid with a local sativa. Which turned out female ... luck!


----------



## Motor City Madman

This has my attention I have been looking at these aurora seeds on nl.seeds.com. Do the buds get that blueish purple color like in the pics would love to see this one through. Looking forward to finished product pics.


----------



## leafminer

My first grow didn't look like that pic on their site. But the colas were very dense, all wrapped up in very tiny leaf.
However, the grow started very late - due to bad seeds the first time I lost 2 months (I just couldn't believe it was the seeds ... kept trying a few of them each time, different media, none worked). 
And I didn't have a grow room so they were outside in late summer when the sun-up time was declining fast. 
I got a small harvest but the colas looked more like the 'hash plant' strain that NL have there.

I'll take a picture of one of the colas as it is now, and post it here, as soon as I have time. And I'll certainly post an update at harvest time. My main problem at the moment is keeping my hands off it ...  :hubba: 
I think Andy is growing some Aurora too ... be interesting to compare notes. I'm going to over-winter this strain in the grow room, reveg, and go for some more next year, started in the grow room and moved outside in March.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> "Ready for smoking Aurora Indica.
> This is the fourth and final clone generation I started from seed.
> Tallies:
> grow 1 - 2 plants, 5.25 oz's.
> grow 2 - 2 plants, 7.35 oz's.
> grow 3 - 2 plants, 9.50 oz's.
> grow 4 - 3 plants, 12.75 oz's.
> Total, 34.85 oz's.
> All from 5 seeds germinated (3 females), reading and learning from this board, and a lot of luck. Thanks, Marp."



What's the setup that you used to get these numbers? How long did you veg? I would be very happy with almost 4 zones o' dro per lady, and I'll do what I must to make that happen.


----------



## leafminer

Good yields IMO! Most impressive. I would be really happy if I could get that much.
Photos of my flowering plants:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35498


----------



## raoulduke2.0

I just propagated my one lady and she's sitting pretty under my HPS. 75 degrees, 26 percent humidity and she bushed out like a mushroom cloud in response to a mere 2 weeks of LST. I have yet to see any proof of nute burn in this strain. I'm growing organically in soil and these are the tits. I'm glad I bought a good lot of seeds, as I'll be growing this strain for years to come. Assuming the dope is dope........


And as for your plants leafminer, I can't wait to post something similar in the coming weeks.  How long do you usually veg these?


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Here she is, miss aurora-indica........


----------



## andy52

looks very good and a lush green.nice job,keep it up


----------



## leafminer

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> I just propagated my one lady and she's sitting pretty under my HPS. 75 degrees, 26 percent humidity and she bushed out like a mushroom cloud in response to a mere 2 weeks of LST. I have yet to see any proof of nute burn in this strain. I'm growing organically in soil and these are the tits. I'm glad I bought a good lot of seeds, as I'll be growing this strain for years to come. Assuming the dope is dope........
> 
> 
> And as for your plants leafminer, I can't wait to post something similar in the coming weeks.  How long do you usually veg these?



Your plant looks super lush! Looks like you're doing everything right.  And if it smokes like mine does, you're going to be very satisified with it. It's the kind of hit that's best for late evening ...

I had a strange situation this year because of the seed problems, plus it was my first time indica grow, plus I was just building the grow room. 
The two moms were revegged, it took 4 weeks to trigger the new growth and then I vegged for, I think it was about 3 weeks, before going to 12/12.
But the clones, they only had about 2 weeks of veg before going to 12/12. Honestly I would have preferred to veg for at least 4 weeks but I just don't have that capability right now. I've learned the hard way that two separate grow spaces are necessary. 
BTW the hybrid is super vigorous; it is from seed at the same time I took the clones, yet the stem is twice as thick as the pure Aurora clones and it is growing at a terrific rate, even though it is now in flower. I can hardly wait to see how the bud compares. I'm going to breed it back to the sativa so I can use it next season as my outdoor grow. I'll post a pic of the hybrid colas as soon as they are a decent size.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

I'm eager to breed this with something sativa, so I can throw them in the ground come march. The effortless veg process along with very  bushy foliage would be ideal for this mountain weather. And if the supposed high potency could be transferred to a frame that would hold 5-10 ounces then I think I might cream in my pants.


----------



## leafminer

I have been thinking along the lines of some classic sativa, one as potent as the Aurora, around 17% upward for preference. One that makes nice purps. I love sativa but it makes me paranoid. As in "I got the _*f e a r*_ ... man!" On the other hand Aurora has the liability of causing complete disconnect of the motor system... 
Of course, one could hope for the amazing lush stone of Aurora plus the incredible mental fancies of a really top sativa. But it also occurs to me that one might get the motor disconnect of Aurora plus the paranoia of sativa..  

So how does the Oaxaca I used qualify? Well, it has high potency, it has purps, it's incredibly vigorous and also very resistant to heat. Unfortunately it has a 100% hermie trait. However, the hybrid (fem) shows no sign of that problem, so far. Growth rate has been about 50% faster than the Aurora.
The hybrid continues very strong, I had it on LST but released it when the side branches overtook the main stem. It is going to overtake the lamps if I am not careful, I may need to pinch or preferably LST. Oh, yeah, I pollinated a side branch of it, today. The seed should be 67-33 sat/ind. That will be a three way bc I have noted that maybe the Aurora is the F1 of Afghan + Northern Lights. The Oaxacas used to go to 10 ft so I guess the hybrid might go to 6ft at least? Unsure.


----------



## leafminer

5 weeks:

First, the bouquet: bury your face in the on-the-plant bud - quite a delight. There's no trace of 'skunky' smell; the bud has a strong fruity aroma, with highlights of mint and cinammon. 

Trichs: Plentiful, all the leaves are quite sticky; quite visibly clear under the 25X eyepiece. Resin sticks to fingers and has a hashy smell reminiscent of Peshawar Black.

Test: Quick-dried at 50C for one hour. A little rough as expected, but quite mild overall. Hint of fruit. Also reminiscent of black hash.

Test amount: 1J. 
Music: Skratch and techno sound amazing.

Comments: Strong rush. Need to sit down. Motor system disconnect about 30% - probably due to immaturity and quick dry.  Spacey sort of stone.


----------



## BuddyLuv

This just may become my new outdoor strain. I have taken numbered clones and will be using them to pick out a mother and father to go into the breeding cab. I should have a stable strain by next summer.


----------



## leafminer

Tested both Aurora moms over the holiday. They both are the same size, started flower the same time. Both are good, but one defiinitely aces the other. The top mom is about 2-3 weeks from harvest now, trichs mainly clear, some cloudy - I quick dried two buds.

Noticeably psychedelic rush. Went to clean teeth & freshen mouth after smoke, and the toothbrush seemed as rough as a large piece of brick. Purple glow around car tail lights. Have to wait a few weeks before I can report on the hybrid, it is lagging behind the Aurora because of the sativa component of its makeup. Looks good though.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Your Aurora Indica's have a psychedelic rush??? I am growing that now myself and have never smoked it before. I thought it would be more of a kick you in the gut and leave you for dead high  Your plants look great leafminer!!!!


----------



## leafminer

Thanks, you're very kind. I'll post a photo shortly of one of the clones vs. the hybrid, they both went on to 12/12 at the same time but now they look quite different.

The Aurora when mature has a tremendous body rush - it is as if it disconnects the motor systems from the brain. I can sit there thinking "this movie is crap" but actually doing something like reaching for the remote seems impossible. It's also one of these "sleep like a child" hits as Andy put it in a recent post. Two hits is quite enough of the mature bud, if you want to be able to move around.

The young bud though, is quite a different hit. I can move about and do stuff, but I would *not* want to try driving for instance ... it comes on with quite a rush. Last night's test, after the rush, I staggered in from the garden and went upstairs to brush my teeth and stuck the toothbrush in my mouth and immediately ripped it out again because my sensations were as if I'd taken a big rough piece of masonry and jammed that in my mouth ... the mirror was weird too. Can't say if it is purely the Aurora or that this pheno triggers off buried effects from ancient acid trips!   Anyway, despite the low yield I am definitely continuing with this strain because it is as good as anything I've ever sampled, and better than most. Having said that, there are many many new strains I have yet to try; but space and time are limited...


----------



## leafminer

Here are some pics of the Aurora and hybrid. The Aurora is one of the clones - I let it grow naturally. The hybrid is from a seedling (Aurora indica * Mexican Oaxaca sativa) and was LSTd early on - that's why it looks 'bent' and has that side branch structure.
Both of these were put into flower at the same time. Time since 12/12 = 6 weeks.
The first three pics are Aurora, the last three are the hybrid. The slightly burnt leaves on the hybrid are from the lamps, not the nutes.


----------



## leafminer

Here's a bud picture of an Aurora clone, she is 5 weeks in flower.


----------



## leafminer

8 1/2 weeks - great, thanks for the info. I have felt like a special ed version of Sherlock Holmes crouched with the 25x eyepiece wondering when the trichs will turn cloudy. And, wow, 60 to 70"! Was that hydro? I am seriously impressed.


----------



## leafminer

I assume the plant has been in flower for 7 - 8 weeks and the trichs are mainly cloudy. I've run two grows now and rarely do the trichs turn amber, so don't use the "trichs have to turn amber" rule with this strain. Cloudy is fine. Use your judgement: your mileage may vary.

*Day 1:* a bud cruelly ripped from the plant and quick-dried in a toaster oven.
Smoke: Cough cough ...
Smell: As per below (1 week) plus minty-chlorophyll.
Stone: It'll give you a buzz and that's about it.

*Day 3:* Still not quite dry enough to smoke, so the sample had to be quick dried under very low heat.
Smoke: Somewhat rough.
Smell: as per day 1
Stone: you can tell you're stoned; but it's a kind of dislocation in reality rather than a stone or a high. You don't feel high but on the other hand, you know you don't want to drive a car anywhere.

*1 week:*  It's just about dry enough to crumble, with a little difficulty. Smell: citrus, hint of chile pepper, hashy. Very attractive fresh aroma. Smoke: mild, reminiscent of Pak.Blk. hash.
Stone: Enjoyable, active, not a couch-lock, similar to a good commercial such as Big Bud. Usually smoke a full j to achieve desired effect.

*2 weeks:* (Just in jar) Texture pretty much perfect, easy to crumble, yet flexible.
Smell:   as 1 week, except reduced in strength, more hashy.
Smoke: smooth, hashy.
Stone:  strong, physical, developing. Usually half a j is plenty.

*6 weeks:* Texture a little dry, easy to overcrumble.
Smell: cinnamon, hash, mint, pepper
Smoke: very smooth, mature
Stone: body rush; produces disconnect of motor functions (couch lock); sedative; calming; promotes sleep. Two tokes is plenty.

I find myself coming to the conclusion that the single most important thing involved in the creation of rock-star bud is the curing time.


----------



## leafminer

I managed 8 oz. of prime bud off each plant and about an oz. of trim. That's plant moisture included. I'll post the dry weight when it finishes drying. So, if it makes 2 oz dry, then an 8-plant grow should make a pound of bud per harvest. So I'd say it is a practical closet grow at a pound per harvest cycle.


----------



## leafminer

I've dried one batch and it came to 40% of the off-the-plant weight. Not bad. From my figures, I'd say that Aurora will give you at least 3 oz. of dried bud per mature plant. Minimal compared with some, but the potency makes up for it.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Well I just harvested and I feel pretty good about my small grow. I kept the plant beneath 3 feet and still milked some enormous nuggs out of a 150 hps. I've got a 3 1\2 foot 3 month vegged Northern Lights to tend to now, and I am shocked and appalled at the fact that I wasnt using coco coir to begin with.

I will post pics soon, and post a dry weight for a small plant. I'm guessing 2 0z.


----------



## leafminer

Well I think that's fine, about what I'd expect. I'm using a pair of 150 HPS backed up with 105W of CFLs. 

You're growing in coco now? I've been using a locally produced coco base for about 18 months now with great results. The mix is almost all coco, I went through a spadeful and found - like it says on the label - tiny bits of roasted clay, silica sand, greeny pearls that I guess are the slow-release ferts "good for three months", Perlite, and couldn't spot the sphagnum moss or lime that's supposed to be in it.

I found with this Aurora that even with the presence of the ferts in the coco, the mature plants could take 3x the recommended concentration of Miracle Grow 15-30-15 in the water. What a glutton for nutes this strain is!
Northern Lights is one of the parents of Aurora, isn't it?


----------



## BuddyLuv

Yup I am happy with this strain. stays short and will handle all the nutes you can give her


----------



## raoulduke2.0

Yes, Aurora is the cross of NL and Afghani. I don't think aurora is keen to lsting. Northern lights is pretty easy to bush and I have had a mother on hand vegging for 3 months and it's time she flowered. The Aurora's I did lst wouldn't stop stretching. The yeild seems to soar if you grow this strain single cola style. But that's just IME.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Mine were not branchy at all. Great sea of green of plant.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

2 0z dry weight. SMooth  hashy taste and a sweet malt ball like aroma. True low odor strain. Boosh.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Yeah not my best yielder but the smoke is fantastic.


----------



## BuddyLuv

imbroad said:
			
		

> it can be a good yielder though, right? hopefully the scrog with raise it!


 
Don't listen to me, I have been blessed with a few plants that have yielded 7-11 oz. It yields just fine, I just have high standards.


----------



## leafminer

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> 2 0z dry weight. SMooth  hashy taste and a sweet malt ball like aroma. True low odor strain. Boosh.


Yeah, that's what I got per plant. 
Like another poster said, Aurora seems to do best as a single cola plant. My single cola clones produced as much weight as the LSTd plants and occupied a lot less area.
I'm going to do all single colas next grow, just waiting for the moms to reveg right now.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

leafminer said:
			
		

> Like another poster said, Aurora seems to do best as a single cola plant.



I am that poster and I agree, with myself, as well. I Have a heavily Lst'd mother that seemed to be crippled from the redirection of growth hormone. She was green and lush and every leaf pointed to the sky but it took 3 months to get her to a good size LST style while the other plants grew to maturity in a month-point-five. 

They love the nutes and the smell is lowkey as hayl. Super potent though. Also it should be pointed out that I did not have good airflow for the above plant. It was a true closet grow with no closet mods. I had another room across town with a better setup and I guess I was just doing a lazy grow at home too. So my point being, it would be hard to not get a good yield from this strain(150 watt hps, organic, soil). It's pretty hardy and while I got upwards of 3 oz per plant from the others (organic, coco coir, 400 w MH Flowered with supplemental Flouro's), I think it's a great testament to burgeoning growers everywhere to see what you could do with minimal requirements(for indoor i mean, obviously outdoor is minimal requirements).

This strain is a great medical substance as well. After a month of cure it is pretty narcotic in its delivery. I feel my eyes tingle, my throat burn, and my brain shrink, and then I sink into the sofa, broken and fixed all at once.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

More flower porn fuh yuh. As you can see she was quite a little dwarf and I didn't get a lot of volume. Just dense crispy buds. One of these pictures is of quite an anomaly. I had a new seedling started in this pot and I didn't plant it. I don't know where it came from but it sprung up in the 6th week of flowering and I couldn't transplant it as it originated from well over 6 inches from the surface and was tangled in the root bed.. Probably the reused soil from the last grow (hermie musta dropped one.) Really gave me a laugh though. 

AND FOR THE RECORD. THat is a Bush/ QUail bumper sticker and I found it in the basement of my old apartment building. It is supposed to be ironic. Republican am not.


----------



## leafminer

Cool pix. Great. Thanks.

"broken and fixed all at once":rofl: wonderful, very funny and totally apt.

I agree about the med value. I was having chronic problems with an elbow and it seems to have calmed down since I had some of this crop available and properly cured. I suspect it has anti-inflammatory properties.
Also, I consistently get 15 points reduction in blood pressure and was able to quit one of my two blood pressure pills.

Right now I'm still in reveg. I nearly lost the strain; three of the four reveggies failed, the plants flowered out and expired, nothing I could do. I have one left and it's produced three shoots already, so that's lucky, I should be cloning in about three weeks I think. Certainly intend to keep this as a permanent strain.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey guys- how fast did your Aurora's grow? How long did flower take?

What height did you veg until, and what was final height after flower?

My seedlings seem like they are growing sooooo slow. Was this the case for you as well?

Thanks!


----------



## leafminer

Heheh! That's Aurora you have there. I went through the same experience. Yeah, from seed it's like, "Are they growing? Or are they paralysed?"
Probably it will be the same as mine, they grew really slowly from seed and I ended up (this was an outdoor grow) with about an ounce from each plant of dried. I was not terribly happy except the smoke was so strong it was worth it.

Now for the good news:

When you raise this strain from clones it is really bonzer! Grows quickly and vigorously. It clones easily, too. You might like to top yours when they are the right size and use the tops as clones. Please keep us informed as to how your grow goes, the Aurora growers club wants to know! :hubba:


----------



## raoulduke2.0

IF grown soil, or at very least soilless( coco coir) then they grow about like any other indica. They mature just as fast but don't gain much height. I always flower them as soon as I get 4 alternating nodes. Hydro will probably boost the speed signifigantly but then again, they arent meant to be very big in the first place. probably that afghani heritage. Those phuckers don't EVER get bigger than 3 feet IME.


----------



## GrowinGreen

thanks guys, that is awesome to hear. i dont want them tall in my closet!! haha


----------



## GrowinGreen

hey AI people- just another question! When did you start feeding your AIs? Mine seem to be real sensitive to nutes still. Thanks!

And Leafminer- how big were yours when you put them in flower?


----------



## BuddyLuv

I feed mine from rooted seedling on. I think it is more your method then the strain GG... I have had mine up to 1800ppm and not so much a burnt tip. They will take serious abuse.


----------



## GrowinGreen

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I feed mine from rooted seedling on. I think it is more your method then the strain GG... I have had mine up to 1800ppm and not so much a burnt tip. They will take serious abuse.



Hmm, yeah must be the buckets. I think they are ready to be fed now- but man they didn't like it at the beginning.



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am still waiting to see sex. I have one that has four branches that are 2" taller then the main shoot. Kinda weird but it is a beautiful little bush.



Buddy, do you remember what happened to this one? Was it a female? I have one exactly like this- did it stay short/bushy still?

Thanks man


----------



## BuddyLuv

If I remember that one turned male. They all stayed short and bushy with their structure basically the same across the board. I am really happy with my mom I kept, good producer, clones well, and takes lots of abuse. The only thing is they are not real branchy so it is hard to get tons of clones from one mom.


----------



## GrowinGreen

holy shite! look at this AI grow with all CFLs! Hopefully my 400W HPS will yield double this:

hXXp://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/109150-1163-grams-wet-cfls-run.html


----------



## BuddyLuv

That is a lie unless that man is a giant. I have grown *Mucho* weed and that looks nowhere close to advertised weight. It looks to be more like 2 oz dry at best.


----------



## GrowinGreen

I dunno I mean he has a scale- and the one cola weighed 125 grams... I just don't see why people would lie about it. That first picture is only of 1 of his plants- he had 2 total for the 1163 grams wet weight... and dry weight he said came out to 9oz- also you can't judge how dense it is from pictures very well


----------



## BuddyLuv

His main cola weighed 125 and the rest probably weighed about that much. So lets give him the benefit of the doubt and say 250 grams per plant. So that is still only 500 grams. Dry that out at about 75% you get 125 grams dry. So he got 4 oz off two plants, (maybe). I highly doubt he got that because the pic you see are of his big one.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Calling all AI growers- just curious if you remember when your AIs really started to pack on the weight? Was it a little later in the flowering period?


----------



## raoulduke2.0

In my case that has always been the way it happened. I've got some in the ground at the moment with a haze hybrid and I'm eager to see how it behaves outside, as well as stoked about my first hybrid pheno. I saw my most growth the last 2 weeks. The buds grew to volume quickly and then slowly filled in with weight and trichomes, then i'd say the last 2 maybe 3 weeks, I usually have seen quite a bit of a change. That's the last weeks of a 9 week flowering time. I have gotten great results pulling them a little late.


----------



## GrowinGreen

thanks for the reply- I have another question!

My AI has been in flower for 65 days now, that is 9 weeks and 2 days

And still I don't have any amber trichomes, did you have any phenos like this? It seems a little long for an indica dominant strain? Should I keep it going and wait for them to change amber?

Anyone?


----------



## raoulduke2.0

What's ur grow? When you say been in flower you mean 65 days on 12/12? If there were changes in the light schedule or you delayed changing the nutes when you flipped the lights I could see it takinga bit longer, also it could be that particular pheno. I've had one that was cut with the rest at 8 weeks and it wasn't anywhere near done, so perhaps that is an outlier to be considered. Give it some patience, then dry it smoke it and if it isn't the KILL, don't breed that pheno. Let those genes, with the tendency for time wasting, die off.


----------



## kasgrow

Aurora indica doesn't get many amber trichs. Harvest it when most of them are cloudy. I usually go 9 weeks for a heavy stone and flavor. That is in a room with Co2.


----------



## kasgrow

Like others have said. AI grows slow from seed but fast from clone. I put clones into flower at 6-8 inches and they finish 2-3 feet tall. They grow best as single colas. I trim the lower branches 2 weeks into flower for solid colas. The plants average 1-2 dry ounces per plant. You can grow larger plants but sog has been the best producer for me with AI.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Thanks a lot kasgrow and raoulduke2.0


----------



## leafminer

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply- I have another question!
> 
> My AI has been in flower for 65 days now, that is 9 weeks and 2 days
> 
> And still I don't have any amber trichomes, did you have any phenos like this? It seems a little long for an indica dominant strain? Should I keep it going and wait for them to change amber?
> 
> Anyone?



Mine didn't really turn amber when they were 'supposed' to. They will eventually but by that time the plant is pretty much completely dead. 9 weeks sounds about right for harvest. It is certainly not 7 like some claim. At least not for my plants.


----------



## raoulduke2.0

After 2 years with it, I scrapped the Aurora. Too unstable. Great flavor, aroma, and really sedative buzz, but out of 20 different phenos, I only got 2 stable ones. This plant likes a low PPM for about 3 weeks after rooting so don't overfeed. I wouldn't exceed 500-600.


----------



## leafminer

I'm going to try some more in the autumn, when the Cheese crop matures. I might try a Cheese / Aurora cross later.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Props to all of you who have posted in these Aurora threads, especially the illustrated ones.  I have grown Nirvana Papaya for years and was thinking, ought I to add Aurora to my stable since the price is the same and it is listed as their most potent indica.  I am surprised at the "sativa-esque" reports as far as the appearance and the stone.  When I eventually get around to buying the seeds I think I will do half drip hydro and half Fox Farm Ocean Forest potting soil to see if I get wildly divergent results.


----------



## leafminer

This is such an antique thread!
Strangely, I have some Aurora that I'm going to try ASAP, now that I've got a partially seeded auto strain sorted out. At least I think it's sorted.


----------



## leafminer

Same problem AS USUAL! Poor quality seed.
Of the first five, three germinated after 5 days. Two of them never went anywhere and shrivelled up. The last one is just sitting there as a pair of cotlydons. Useless. This happens again and again with Aurora, the seed is crap.


----------

